
Ask HN: Why are there no encrypted wrist bands for post Covid-19 infection yet? - aaron695
This is a vital part of re-opening the economy.<p>Cinemas can re-open for people with the bands for instance. They will be vital in the health care sector.<p>We ignored organising PPE until it was to late, even with months of notice, why are we still not looking ahead?<p>There is no evidence of quick reinfection, and in the unlikely possibility it is possible we will quickly realise by formalising the post infection process.
======
verdverm
So we visually label a select group of individuals?

You don't see any problems with this? Doesn't remind you of any former
regimes?

------
masonic
How would you prevent counterfeiting?

~~~
sigmaprimus
I think that's what the encryption is for, how did large sporting events and
concerts do it? Maybe it's a task Live Nation or Ticket Master coukd get
behind.

